# Gunshop in Raleigh



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Not sure how many people know about this guy, but there is a great guy named Jim who has a gun shop in his backyard!! I read about him on a forum (not sure if it was this one or another). I googled Jim's Gun Shop, Raleigh, NC and got directions - was surprised to be lead to a residential neighborhood, but I called to make sure and he explained that the shop had been there for many years and was Grandfathered in by the city. Anyhoo, he had several guns on display and a couple of safe's full of inventory and items awaiting pickup. Seems like a great guy and a great place! I talked to him about holsters and got an amazing deal on a Safariland paddle holster that fits my Beretta 92 like a glove!! 

Check him out if you are in the area.


----------



## 10cent (Oct 21, 2008)

Jim's is probably the best gun shop I've visited in the Raleigh area.. 

He has reasonable prices and isn't an asshole.. Which is much more than you can say for most of the other shops in the area..

I bought my XD9 service used from him for an excellent price..


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've met some nice folk behind the counter at Davi's but youre right with most of the other shops in the area!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Like the guy at Young Guns in Apex?!?! I'll never set foot in there again!


----------



## rwsnc (Jun 9, 2008)

New guy here but just wanted to jump in and add my kudos to Jim's, too. I stopped by his shop yesterday to pick up an FFL transfer. First, he's a great guy, down to earth with a nice little shop AND he charged the least amount for an FFL transfer. In one case he was $30 cheaper than one of the other dealers. 

His place kind of reminded me when I was a kid and my grandfather and I stopped down at the old fillin' station in Milton, NC. The only thing I didn't see at Jim's was a pot bellied stove and a tick riddled dog. :smt002


----------



## DARLADAWG (Feb 12, 2009)

I stopped in today to check it out. Nice little shop and a heck of a nice guy. I get to go to Raleigh every two months and I will be back. I actually managed to get some .380 ammo from him while I was there.


----------

